# سؤال عن شبكات الحريق؟



## toktok66 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام

عندس سوال يقول:
اذا كان خط ا لحريق الرئسي يمر بجوار مبنى فهل يجوز ان نأخذ منه فرعه لغذيه كابينه(1) خرطوم حريق 
على شرط ان يمر الخط تحت الارض كماهو حال الخط الرئيسي ام يجب ان يمر ظاهرا فوق سطح الارض؟

علما بان اضافه الكابينه لن يؤثر على كميات المياه او الضغط


ولــــــكم شكري مقدما


----------

